# HALO Rescue: Price Tags



## ownedbyhavs (Jun 8, 2008)

(permission to crosspost)

Price Tags


How can you put a price tag on love?
How about trust?
Forgiveness?
Loyalty?
Joy?

Three Havanese came into Halo a few days ago when their owner died unexpectedly.
Their medical needs are great due to extreme neglect. Yet despite the pain that Zorro, Justa and Rosie must experience constantly due to broken and infected teeth, exposed roots and severe gum disease, the three dogs are sweet and gentle. Though new to their foster home, they're already welcoming the loving attention provided to them. Those of us who've seen them can't help but wonder, "How can these dogs wag at us given their experiences? Where did they learn to give such sweet kisses? How do they find the trust to let us poke, prod and draw blood given their lack of care for so many years in this world? How can someone that hurts so much still be so loving?"


We don't know how to put a price tag on love, forgiveness, trust, loyalty and joy, but we already find ourselves learning lessons from these three dogs. We at Halo want to give Justa, Zorro and Rosie the chance they deserve at happy and healthy lives. Will you please help us make this not just a dream, but a reality? 


Any donation will help. Your support will repair those broken teeth, their roots and pulp exposed. It will help us with the diagnostics and treatment of Justa's heart murmur, likely caused from years of severe dental infections, the bacteria in her blood damaging the valves of her heart. Your donation will help us soothe urine-burned skin from being forced to live in tight quarters. There's no price tag on love, but there is a cost for medical care.


Together we can make heavy burdens lighter. Together we'll watch the story of these three unfold. Together we can make 2010 the year that love and health are the new chapters in those stories.

Rosie (7 yrs. old)

Justa (10 yrs. old)
Zorro (7 yrs. old)





To help make a difference in the lives of Justa, Rosie and Zorro, click here Click here: How You Can Help .

Halo is a registered 501(c)3 non-profit.


----------



## ownedbyhavs (Jun 8, 2008)

Oops! Just realized the "how you can help" link did not appear. Just go to www.rescuedhavanese.org and click on "how you can help". Thank you!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Perfect! I was just reading your post in the other thread about not being sure what to do. This is great. Thank you!


----------



## ownedbyhavs (Jun 8, 2008)

Thanks so much for your help! I'm learning! 
Kathi


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

Great post Kathi.


----------

